# Sex Durring the Time of the Month



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

We never had sex or any kind of sexual activity except for kissing while she has her time of the month.

But I am wondering what does everyone else does?


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Depends on the flow and it's up to her.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My current partner is in the HJ/BJ category, which I appreciate. But personally, I'd be in the "Blood, so what" category... Everything is washable, right?

C


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I give my husband blow jobs when I have my period! When he gets horny and he wants to cum, he shoots on my chest. Very often he is just happy receiving blow jobs, then wait for my body to be clean! It usually takes about five days! Not a big problem since he gets sex so often! 

My husband jokes that my period time is time for him to take a break!


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

At risk of TMI, wonder if he'll ever stray into TAM & work out who I am!!! - anyway - our first ever time I was in full flow!!!!!!!! Did it stop us not ******* likely!!!


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Depends on how heavy number one LOL And what day, as there are days during that I just don't feel attractive, and just feel over all gross. It's a couple of days... no biggie, but playing around is always OK


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Never bothered me. If she were willing, fine.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

bj's and anal....usualy bj's....

he will wait 7 days for it to be all done...sometimes i will try and trick him...he-he...

but he knows...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

if for no other reason i hear it helps to lessen cramps and clean everything out good.
i have never seen a problem with it.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Usually, at most it's a bj/hj, but even that's rare, as she would prefer not to get herself too worked up and unable to do anything about it. Her flow is always very heavy, so there would be quite a mess. There has been a time or two, though, that she's decided she doesn't care about that and just wants to go at it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Oral - for both.

Just push the string to the side!

Have done sex near the end before - really no big deal.

Although it is a bit disturbing to look down and see "Mini-Me" covered with a light coating of blood when you're done...


----------



## Vacadeluz (Mar 4, 2011)

Nope. Nothing. Grosses her out. Makes me suffer with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

Grayson said:


> Usually, at most it's a bj/hj, but even that's rare, as she would prefer not to get herself too worked up and unable to do anything about it. Her flow is always very heavy, so there would be quite a mess. There has been a time or two, though, that she's decided she doesn't care about that and just wants to go at it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A lot of people are in your boat. Me included. Actually I never go any action ever durring that time. I try to be understanding. Its called our space time when she knows I will not bother her.


----------



## Stone_Dagger (Mar 4, 2011)

F*ck that. Take the 4days and add 3 more just so that hole is fully flushed.

I'll wait!


----------



## Chelhxi (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd do lots of stuff that he won't. So there's nothing at that time. Kind of sucks but I can't force him.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

After the bloated, painful feelings have resolved a bj but not all the time, he likes to reciprocate and there is no way that is going to happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> After the bloated, painful feelings have resolved a bj but not all the time, he likes to reciprocate and there is no way that is going to happen.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think a women has the right to choice. Since everything in your body is getting messed with you kinda just want to be left alone. But leaving your man alone does lead to him helping himself lol, some women are not "ok" with that then they can help


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Heh, my gal does not care. She gets extra aroused during that time, so everything we normally do, goes. Oh, and I don't care either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## INTIMATEONE (Mar 23, 2011)

we have done it many of times, mostly i will get a BJ and the times when she gets horney while pleasing me, she will go for it, the other times she wil say its gross. its funny what grosses women out when they are not horney but when they are it seems like everything is fair game lol..


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

Wife pretty much refuses to do it during her period.. but it does happen from time to time..

She will not give me a BJ or HJ because she says it is not fair to her.. I use this week to get a lot of video gaming and poker done..


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

Tool said:


> Wife pretty much refuses to do it during her period.. but it does happen from time to time..
> 
> She will not give me a BJ or HJ because she says it is not fair to her.. I use this week to get a lot of video gaming and poker done..


a lot of people are in the same boat. I think like 40 percent here.
But thats ok  plenty of time to make up a few missed days.


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

I used to have a big problem with it, but now im ok with it..

It gives me an excuse to do other things I love, like going out and get drunk and play some poker with the guys..


----------



## luvmydarling (Jul 1, 2010)

For us, it is a BJ on my husband. But , most of the time, he just waits for those 4-5 days to pass. I am uncomfortable if I want to get intimate during that time of the month.


----------

